# Der Balancing Tread



## seppix@seppix (27. September 2008)

Da ich wie viele andere begeistert War spiele,sind mir ein paar balancing Probleme aufgefallen.
Dies soll ein Tread werden wo ihr solche Probleme äusert und euch vl geholfen wird (mit einer besonderen taktik gegen diese oder jene klase usw.)

So mein erstes Problem sind die Tanks da ich einen SK spiele bin ich eigentlich die Klassenart vor der sie Angst haben sollten ^^.
Allerdings muss ich bemerken das sie vor allem im Senario ziemliche nun ja Mauern sind (was natürlich von War so gewollwar) diese Mauern sind mir aber zu werhaft klar teilen sie vl nur 75% Schaden aus wie die dmg Dealer aber dafür halten sie 300-400% mehr aus .da fällt noch die Balance

Mein zweites und letztes Problem sind die Jünger eine Klasse die den Dmg von 3 Leuten mind 3 min lang einfach weghealt und dann erst dann ergreift man die oberhand.
Einen einzelkampf gegen diese Klasse zu gewinnen ist verdammt schwer und grenzt an die Unmöglichkeit.
Ich habe es zb nur geschaft einen allein zu killen in dem ich vor ihm weggerant bin und dann auf ihn geschossen habe (der kampf dauerte 10 min -.-)


----------



## Syane (27. September 2008)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Einen einzelkampf gegen diese Klasse zu gewinnen ist verdammt schwer und grenzt an die Unmöglichkeit.
> Ich habe es zb nur geschaft einen allein zu killen in dem ich vor ihm weggerant bin und dann auf ihn geschossen habe (der kampf dauerte 10 min -.-)



Als Taktik auf der Offiziellen War seite "Wie kämpft man gegen den Diciple of Khaine" steht genau das xD

Und Overpowered is der doc auch nur bis lvl 25 rum das ränkt sich später wieder ein .... und glaub nich das er im bg alleine heilt ..das is fast unmöglich :> aber er selbst wird auchma gerne von nem shami oder Zelot geheilt...

zu den Tanks ..joa ....auf stoff hauen die schon ordentlich was raus is halt gewollt ..finds eigentlich nich sooo unbalanced ...schmlimmer sind sachen wie blackscreen und instant desktop.


----------



## Elbaroma (27. September 2008)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Da ich wie viele andere begeistert War spiele,sind mir ein paar balancing Probleme aufgefallen.
> Dies soll ein Tread werden wo ihr solche Probleme äusert und euch vl geholfen wird (mit einer besonderen taktik gegen diese oder jene klase usw.)
> 
> So mein erstes Problem sind die Tanks da ich einen SK spiele bin ich eigentlich die Klassenart vor der sie Angst haben sollten ^^.
> ...



stein, schere, papier

Warhammer legt bewusst Wert darauf, dass 1on1 Situationen balanced sind. Mein Auserkorener ist mit Heilung im Rücken ganz schön zäh. Da kann ein kleiner SK nix gegen ausrichten ... (weisst du eigentlich wie lang ich überlegt hab, bis ich auf schattenkrieger gekommen bin ...? spar dir die abkürzungen)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

Elbaroma schrieb:


> stein, schere, papier



stein, schere, papier -> ein emotionsloser kampf indem man einfach nur gewinnt oder verliert..das resultat ist dann recht gleichgültig da es nunmal einfach so sein soll

meiner bescheidenen meinung nach ist das einfach nur langweilig


----------



## Albatou (27. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> stein, schere, papier -> ein emotionsloser kampf indem man einfach nur gewinnt oder verliert..das resultat ist dann recht gleichgültig da es nunmal einfach so sein soll
> 
> meiner bescheidenen meinung nach ist das einfach nur langweilig



Das Prinzip bezieht sich ja auch auf die Klassen und nicht auf den eigentlichen Kampf, lol...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Das Prinzip bezieht sich ja auch auf die Klassen und nicht auf den eigentlichen Kampf, lol...



jetzt würde ich gerne auch den unterschied wissen zwischen den klassen und den eigentlichen kampf...wenn papier gegen schere spielt (die klassen) ist der kampf dann nicht etwa schon entschieden? lol...


----------



## Thidus (27. September 2008)

ach wie gut das jeder weiß das "war" auf gruppenspiel und nich duelle ausgelegt ist,gell?


----------



## sTereoType (27. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> stein, schere, papier -> ein emotionsloser kampf indem man einfach nur gewinnt oder verliert..das resultat ist dann recht gleichgültig da es nunmal einfach so sein soll
> 
> meiner bescheidenen meinung nach ist das einfach nur langweilig


das wäre es wenn man immer 1vs1 kämpft, da hast du recht, aber soweit das mich betrifft bin ich immer in gruppen unterwegs was pvp/ rvr betrifft. ich lass mich zwar auch hin und wieder hinreißen nen siggi auf meinen lvl alleine im rvr-gebiet anzugehen, aber ich weiß das ich den kampf mit an sicherheit angrenzender wahrscheinlichkeit gegen ihn verliere. deswegen ärgere ich mich in dem moment auch nicht (stark, ein rest bleibt^^). aber das hilft mir zu verstehen was der siggi kann um ihn in gruppensituation lange genug an mich zu binden


----------



## Albatou (27. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jetzt würde ich gerne auch den unterschied wissen zwischen den klassen und den eigentlichen kampf...wenn papier gegen schere spielt (die klassen) ist der kampf dann nicht etwa schon entschieden? lol...



Eben nicht, es heißt nur, dass die eine Klasse gegenüber einer anderen im Vorteil ist. Nicht, dass du zwangsläufig gewinnen oder verlieren must. Es gibt immer noch sowas wie Skill und das machts dann interessant. Abgesehen davon steht Schere auch unter druck, weil gegen Papier dann zu verlieren ist mehr als nur peinlich^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frenj (27. September 2008)

Sry wenns wem wiederspricht..ABER der Thread ist sinnlos ich könnte mich jetz drüber aufregen das ein eisenträger mich mit 0 problem killt.Aber dann kommt die Klasse die ich weghaue und so weiter. 
Wars verständlich.I hope. 

Bin übrigens Gobbo Schami.



Ach ja Waaaagh


----------



## joekay (27. September 2008)

Das ist WARHAMMER, kein Duellhammer.

Vor allem defensive Tanks müssen vom Schaden her etwas stärker sein, sonst kann man sie auch getrost ignorieren, siehe WoW Deftank. Sie leisten als Frontbrecher gute Dienste und das auf beiden Seiten. 

Disciples haben bei Burgbelagerungen extreme Nachteile, daher kann man ihnen auf offenem Feld auch Vorteile einräumen.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Eben nicht, es heißt nur, dass die eine Klasse gegenüber einer anderen im Vorteil ist. Nicht, dass du zwangsläufig gewinnen oder verlieren must. Es gibt immer noch sowas wie Skill und das machts dann interessant. Abgesehen davon steht Schere auch unter druck, weil gegen Papier dann zu verlieren ist mehr als nur peinlich^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eben doch, das System garantiert einem eine 80-90% warscheinlichkeite das du deine conterklasse besiegen kannst, und in den restlichen 10% hast du schlecht gespielt, zb als Marauder oder Dok einen Eisenbrecher im 1v1 anzugehen ist eine selten Blöde Idee, der Eisenbrecher wird sicherlich gewinnen wenn er nicht gerader der letzte Depp ist, deshalb zwingt einen das Spiel ja zum Gruppenspiel, ansonsten könnten wir wieder alle Solo Roxxorn.


----------



## derwaynez (27. September 2008)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Da ich wie viele andere begeistert War spiele,sind mir ein paar balancing Probleme aufgefallen.
> Dies soll ein Tread werden wo ihr solche Probleme äusert und euch vl geholfen wird (mit einer besonderen taktik gegen diese oder jene klase usw.)
> 
> So mein erstes Problem sind die Tanks da ich einen SK spiele bin ich eigentlich die Klassenart vor der sie Angst haben sollten ^^.
> ...


Spiel ne imba klasse dann brauchst ekein balance mehr


----------



## Vakeros (28. September 2008)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Da ich wie viele andere begeistert War spiele,sind mir ein paar balancing Probleme aufgefallen.
> Dies soll ein Tread werden wo ihr solche Probleme äusert und euch vl geholfen wird (mit einer besonderen taktik gegen diese oder jene klase usw.)
> 
> So mein erstes Problem sind die Tanks da ich einen SK spiele bin ich eigentlich die Klassenart vor der sie Angst haben sollten ^^.
> ...



naja schattenkrieger sind sowieso irgendwie underpowered.
ich mach auf lvl 9 mit einem schuss soviel schaden wie ein brightwizard mit seinem standartcast.
also da stimmt noch einiges nicht


----------



## Stancer (28. September 2008)

Eigentlich ist genau das eingetreten was ich befürchtet hab.

Viele Möchtegern PvP-Roxxor sind nach WAR gekommen in der Hoffnung der 1on1 King zu werden. Nun wird festgestellt, dass das gar nicht geht und es wird Balance als Vorwand genommen um dies zu ändern und aus WAR nen 1vs1 Spiel zu machen.

Hoffe Mythic ignoriert dieses rumgeheule und lässt es so wie es ist ...momentan isses nämlich prima !!


----------



## Vakeros (28. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist genau das eingetreten was ich befürchtet hab.
> 
> Viele Möchtegern PvP-Roxxor sind nach WAR gekommen in der Hoffnung der 1on1 King zu werden. Nun wird festgestellt, dass das gar nicht geht und es wird Balance als Vorwand genommen um dies zu ändern und aus WAR nen 1vs1 Spiel zu machen.
> 
> Hoffe Mythic ignoriert dieses rumgeheule und lässt es so wie es ist ...momentan isses nämlich prima !!



nicht ganz.einige sachen müssen noch angepasst werden:
die nahkampfheiler sind zu stark.etwas weniger schaden und etwas bessere heilung bitte
die damagedealer bitte anpassen: es kann nicht sein das ich mit als schattenlriger mit einem schuss nur ein drittel des schadens mache den ne hexenkriegerin macht und doppelt so schnell umfalle


----------



## joekay (28. September 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> es kann nicht sein das ich mit als schattenlriger mit einem schuss nur ein drittel des schadens mache den ne hexenkriegerin macht und doppelt so schnell umfalle



Schattenkrieger muss nicht an die front, hexenkriegerin schon. So wie es ist, gehts in Ordnung.


----------



## Terratec (28. September 2008)

Es ist ein bisschen offtopic aber:
Steigt der Schaden eines Squiqtreibas irgendwann stark an? Weil momentan (bin Level 7) mache ich teilweise so wenig Schaden, dass man selbst bei Zauberern, kaum eine Veränderung an der Gesundheitsleiste wahrnimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kescho (28. September 2008)

wieso regen sich denn alle darüba auf das sie zu schnell sterben und zu wenig dmg machen ganz ehrlich dann  könnt ihr einfach eure klasse nich spieln wie schon 1000mal erwähnt ist jede klasse in der lage jede andere zu besigen es ist nie im vorfeld kla ob man gewinnt oder verliert 

lasst das game so wie es ist und jeder der sich aufregt weil er imma stirbt sucht sich eben ein anderes


----------



## Mitsu (28. September 2008)

Pls nerf Jünger des Khaine ~~ die hauen mehr schaden raus als die Sigmars und heilen mehr ~~ die critten auf lvl 20 gegen nen sigmar auch 20 mit 270 mit beiden händen und dann hauen die auch noch 50 % schneller und entziehen auch noch leben ~~

Also ich finde Khainjünger bissl zu overpowert .. die machen mehr dmg als unsere Hexenjäger ~~


----------



## Vakeros (28. September 2008)

kescho schrieb:


> wieso regen sich denn alle darüba auf das sie zu schnell sterben und zu wenig dmg machen ganz ehrlich dann  könnt ihr einfach eure klasse nich spieln wie schon 1000mal erwähnt ist jede klasse in der lage jede andere zu besigen es ist nie im vorfeld kla ob man gewinnt oder verliert
> 
> lasst das game so wie es ist und jeder der sich aufregt weil er imma stirbt sucht sich eben ein anderes



mein problem ist nicht das ich zu oft sterbe.damiot kann ich umgehen.
aber wenn ich auf lvl 9 mit einem angriff soviel schaden wie ein brightwizard auf lvl 9 macht kann was nicht stimmen oder?
deiner sig entnehm ich mal das du selbst nen schattenkrieger spielst.
wie sieht das denn bei dir mit dem schaden so aus?


----------



## HGVermillion (28. September 2008)

Mitsu schrieb:


> Pls nerf Jünger des Khaine ~~ die hauen mehr schaden raus als die Sigmars und heilen mehr ~~ die critten auf lvl 20 gegen nen sigmar auch 20 mit 270 mit beiden händen und dann hauen die auch noch 50 % schneller und entziehen auch noch leben ~~
> 
> Also ich finde Khainjünger bissl zu overpowert .. die machen mehr dmg als unsere Hexenjäger ~~


Seht ihr, über sowas können wir Diskutieren, solange dabei das Archetypensystem nicht angegriffen wird können wir das machen, ich selber finde auch als DoK bin ich eine Mördermaschine, und das ganze wird nicht besser wenn man erstmal so um RR 60 angekommen ist ^^ Sie müssten den allgemeinen Schaden senken, dann würde das was bringen, ansonsten werden einige Taktiken und Talente sinnlos.


----------



## Vandergroth (28. September 2008)

Also mein Problem stellt sich folgendermaßen dar:

Der DoK hat einen CC der genau 1 Sekunde lang hält, der Feuermagier stellt einen für 6 Sekunden ins Feuergefängnis. Balace? Wo bitte?

Und ein Chaosbarbar, der ja ein Stoffzerfetzer sein soll, hat gegen die massiven Schadensausstöße des Feuermagiers oder die immense Heilkraft von "Erzmagier" überhaupt keine Chance, wenn er keine Unterstützung bekommt.
Auch hier fehlt Balance.

Wenn ich in den Szenarios am Ende die Heilleistung überprüfe, fällt mir immer wieder auf, daß Erzmagier mehr heilen als Zeloten, Sigmarpriester mehr Schaden und Heilung haben als DoKs und Runenpriester die Schamanen an Heilung locker wegstecken. Erklären kann ich mir das nur so:
Die sind nicht gebalanced!

Letztes Problem:
Warum gibt es um alles in der Welt kein Forum bei GOA auf der Seite, damit die Leute da das Feetback der Spieler mal an Mythic weiterleiten können. Glaube kaum, daß die hier überhaupt reinschauen, um sich das mal anzuschauen.


----------



## Mitsu (28. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Seht ihr, über sowas können wir Diskutieren, solange dabei das Archetypensystem nicht angegriffen wird können wir das machen, ich selber finde auch als DoK bin ich eine Mördermaschine, und das ganze wird nicht besser wenn man erstmal so um RR 60 angekommen ist ^^ Sie müssten den allgemeinen Schaden senken, dann würde das was bringen, ansonsten werden einige Taktiken und Talente sinnlos.




Mhrm ja =) Also der skill wo man mit crit treffer dann auto hit 50% schneller bekommt.. das zusammen mit den relativ starken grundschaden+ 2 schwerter + Lifeleech .. das find ich bissl übel ....


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Wenn ich in den Szenarios am Ende die Heilleistung überprüfe, fällt mir immer wieder auf, daß Erzmagier mehr heilen als Zeloten, Sigmarpriester mehr Schaden und Heilung haben als DoKs und Runenpriester die Schamanen an Heilung locker wegstecken. Erklären kann ich mir das nur so:
> Die sind nicht gebalanced!



Wenn du das anhand der Szenarioendstatistiken machst...

Kann es auch einfach sein, das euer Gegner eben GUT SPIELEN KANN und eure Truppe irgendeinen Mist gebaut hat...
Mehr sagt diese Statistik nicht aus, sie sagt nichts über "fehlendes" Balancing aus sondern nur, das die Gegner eben besser ihren Job getan haben... verdächtig ist auch das natürlich auch nur Ordnungsklassen unbalanced sind und immer über der armen armen Zerstörung sein sollen...


----------



## HGVermillion (28. September 2008)

Mitsu schrieb:


> Mhrm ja =) Also der skill wo man mit crit treffer dann auto hit 50% schneller bekommt.. das zusammen mit den relativ starken grundschaden+ 2 schwerter + Lifeleech .. das find ich bissl übel ....


Das mit dem Besser werden war sarkastisch gemeint, er wird wenn man ihn richtig Spielt am ende noch sehr viel Stärker, vor allem wenn man jemanden in den Focus nimmt, ich sags mal so, welche Klasse glausbt du hält im Focus 6 sek ohne Heal aus?


----------



## joekay (28. September 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Wenn ich in den Szenarios am Ende die Heilleistung überprüfe, fällt mir immer wieder auf, daß Erzmagier mehr heilen als Zeloten, Sigmarpriester mehr Schaden und Heilung haben als DoKs und Runenpriester die Schamanen an Heilung locker wegstecken. Erklären kann ich mir das nur so:
> Die sind nicht gebalanced!



Auf die Statistik am Ende eines Szenarios darf man sich nicht stützen. Hat keine Aussage.

Tut mir einen Gefallen, fangt nicht an sogenanntes balancing über CC zu fordern. Balancing in Warhammer ist gut so. Jede Klasse hat so seine Eigenheit, die sie stärker erscheinen lässt aber jede Klasse hat auch eine Achillesferse.


----------



## Vakeros (28. September 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Also mein Problem stellt sich folgendermaßen dar:
> 
> Der DoK hat einen CC der genau 1 Sekunde lang hält, der Feuermagier stellt einen für 6 Sekunden ins Feuergefängnis. Balace? Wo bitte?
> 
> ...



find ich interessant:
ich spiel ordnung und da ist es genau umgekehrt xD
es scheint wirklich stark vom spieler abzuhängen


----------



## GrafvonRotz (28. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist genau das eingetreten was ich befürchtet hab.
> 
> Viele Möchtegern PvP-Roxxor sind nach WAR gekommen in der Hoffnung der 1on1 King zu werden. Nun wird festgestellt, dass das gar nicht geht und es wird Balance als Vorwand genommen um dies zu ändern und aus WAR nen 1vs1 Spiel zu machen.
> 
> Hoffe Mythic ignoriert dieses rumgeheule und lässt es so wie es ist ...momentan isses nämlich prima !!



/absolutely signed

Mir gefällts das mich Hexenjäger und Nahkämpfer in Fetzen reissen. Dann kann ich nämlich den Schwarzork anpfriepfen wofür zum Teufel ich ihn eigentlich heile wenn er mich ned guarded

Und soll ich jetz sagen MIMIMI nerf Zauberer und Feuermages weil die im Morkain Tempel Vorteile haben?

Nutzt eure eigenen Vorteile - spielt dort wo ihr stark seid - dann habt ihr auch Freude am Game


----------



## joekay (28. September 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Und soll ich jetz sagen MIMIMI nerf Zauberer und Feuermages weil die im Morkain Tempel Vorteile haben?



Vergiss mal Maschinist und wahrscheinlich Magus nicht. Zumindest Maschinist kann zum Monster werden wenn viele Gegner auf einem Haufen stehen...


----------



## Shrukan (28. September 2008)

ich spiele Schwarzork und irgendwie balanced sich das alles im Laufe des Spiels.. man kann ja net die ganzen Levels eine totale Chancengleichheit hinkriegen.
Mit Level 40 wird sich das schon eingliedern.
Ich mit meinem Schwarzork sah bis so Level 16 total alt aus gegen egal welche Klasse.
Jetzt bin ich Level 20 (21, gerade erst geworden) und mache mit den meisten Schaden in den Szenarien und kann mit einem Feuermagus mithalten.
Und dazu halte ich dann auch noch sehr viel aus. Naja gegen 3 oder 4 auf einmal bin ich trotzdem machtlos aber der Schaden stimmt.


----------



## Alasken (28. September 2008)

ich kann nur sagen das man selbst mit 2 schattenkriegern keine chance hat einen zeloten down zu bekommen ... der healt sich schneller hoch als wir zu 2. dmg machen können ... wenn das balance sein soll is sie ein witz ...

generell seh ich ständig 3-4 leute zeloten jagen und bekommen sie nich down weil die sich während des rennens power healen


----------



## Alasken (28. September 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Vergiss mal Maschinist und wahrscheinlich Magus nicht. Zumindest Maschinist kann zum Monster werden wenn viele Gegner auf einem Haufen stehen...



der magus macht mit seinen dots auf lvl 23 pro dot maximal 300 dmg ... bei 3-6k hp is dassn witz auf dem lvl ... ziemlich abgefuckt wenn man bedenkt was ein feuermagier an dmg raushaut ...


----------



## GrafvonRotz (28. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> ich kann nur sagen das man selbst mit 2 schattenkriegern keine chance hat einen zeloten down zu bekommen ... der healt sich schneller hoch als wir zu 2. dmg machen können ... wenn das balance sein soll is sie ein witz ...
> 
> generell seh ich ständig 3-4 leute zeloten jagen und bekommen sie nich down weil die sich während des rennens power healen



Würd ich mal heilungsreduzierende Effekte einsetzen. Dann klappts vielleicht auch mal mit Zeloten kloppen. Und von Sloweffekten haben wir auch noch nix gehört. Oder gar von Aktionspunkten abziehen. Brauch ma alles ned

Ich würd sagen es liegt an euch.


----------



## Alasken (28. September 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Würd ich mal heilungsreduzierende Effekte einsetzen. Dann klappts vielleicht auch mal mit Zeloten kloppen. Und von Sloweffekten haben wir auch noch nix gehört. Oder gar von Aktionspunkten abziehen. Brauch ma alles ned
> 
> Ich würd sagen es liegt an euch.



lvl 16 ... heilungsreduzierende effekte ? aktionspunkte abziehen ? hat man nicht ... und wenn du ihn slowst was dann ? das erhöht den dmg output auch nich ... mal abgesehen davon ist in einem pvp basierenden spiel die balance auf allen lvln wichtig ...

nem schattenkrieger als range dd sollte es möglich sein einen scheis healer zu killen ...


----------



## joekay (28. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> der magus macht mit seinen dots auf lvl 23 pro dot maximal 300 dmg ... bei 3-6k hp is dassn witz auf dem lvl ... ziemlich abgefuckt wenn man bedenkt was ein feuermagier an dmg raushaut ...



Hab einen Maschinisten auf 26 mit Grenadierskillung - im Tempel hab ich nicht selten um die 80k Schaden gemacht, wenn oben genannte Umstände passen. Auf mittlere Distanz stellen, Mörsergeschütz aufstellen, Säurebombe, Splittergranate, Landmine, klebrige Bombe (wer sie hat) immer schön raushauen und dabei möglichst flächendeckend arbeiten also nicht immer auf das selbe Ziel. Dazwischen immer wieder mal die 100% Schaden Moralfertigkeit aktivieren und staunen welche Zahlen da auf einmal hochsteigen. Jeder dot für sich allein gesehen macht vielleicht nicht viel Schaden aber die Menge machts.

Funktioniert übrigens auch bei Burgbelagerungen wenn sich die Massen am Tor versammeln und alle denken der Schaden käme vom Öl.

Direkte kills hat man so unter umständen zwar nicht aber man erhöht extrem die chancen das szenario zu gewinnen und darum gehts.

Aus einer halbwegs gesicherten Position sieht das dann schonmal so aus: http://s2.directupload.net/file/d/1566/8hgldox8_jpg.htm 
Was da hochsteigt ist übrigens der Schaden von Dots. Das tickt also eine ganze Weile so...

Dafür ist er halt gegen Nahkämpfer Opfer...


----------



## joekay (28. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> nem schattenkrieger als range dd sollte es möglich sein einen scheis healer zu killen ...



Einen (hot-)Heiler beim Abhauen zu töten ist halt schwer, nicht nur in Warhammer. Wenn du den Heiler aber in einer Schlacht dazu bringst abzuhauen und seine Heilung für sich zu verwenden, hast du viel erreicht auch wenn er vielleicht nicht tot ist, dafür sterben evtl. andere.

Die Squigtreiba denken sich sicher ähnliches über den Runenpriester - beide Seiten haben das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Gywn (28. September 2008)

Ich finde das Balance ok.

Ich spiele Feuermagier und jeder Nahkämpfer, der an mich rankommt kann mich ohne Probleme töten wenn ich nicht geheilt werden. Ich selber habe Probleme im 1on1 einen Auerkorenen, der als er anfängt etwas zu machen 70% hat, zu töten weil sobald er an mir dran ist bin ich so gut wie tot. Im Gegenzug hab ich bei 100 Verbrennung einen so hohen Schaden, dass ich Heiler und andere Caste sehr schnell töten kann mit eine Kombination aus Verbrennen und der Moralfähigkeit sobald der Gegner ein bisschen niedriger ist. 

Alleine ist es zwar leicht frustrierend, aber wie ich eben bei dem Burgkampf gemerkt hab ist es zimlich witzig auf den Ölkessel AoE zu casten und zu sehen, wie alle versuchen wegzulaufen weil ich AoE Schaden von 300+ beim Crit raushau (lvl 14). Ich versuch auch schon gar nicht mehr die Nahkämpfer bei einer Gruppenschlacht einzeln zu töten. Entweder geh ich auf die Heiler oder hau da schön viel AoE rein. 

Und btw: Es ist schwer fast jede Klasse beim abhauen zu killen durch das Fliehen, dem du nicht folgen kannst, da du dann keinen Schaden mehr machen kannst.


----------



## Ebon (28. September 2008)

Ich mag Hexenjäger nicht! Können wir die aus den Spiel entfernen und dafür irgendwas anderes rein bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kalten Kaffee mag ich auch nicht!


----------



## Katalmacht (28. September 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Es ist ein bisschen offtopic aber:
> Steigt der Schaden eines Squiqtreibas irgendwann stark an? Weil momentan (bin Level 7) mache ich teilweise so wenig Schaden, dass man selbst bei Zauberern, kaum eine Veränderung an der Gesundheitsleiste wahrnimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bin als LVL 20 Suqigtreiber meist unter den Top 3 vom DMG wen man das als Referenz nehmen will.

Persönlich kann ich sagen mit dem Treiba kan man wen man mit vollem Ergeiz spielt fast genausviel DMG machen wie mit nem Feuerzauberer z.B 

Die Leute wollens immer leicht haben 3 Knöpfchen drücken und roxxoer in WAR muss man aber wen man wirklich GUT sein will ziemlich ergeizig spielen da gibts weitaus mehr Knöpfchen.

Klar kan man auch halbherzig spieln aber dan darf mans ich nicht wundern das man nichts legt.

Und aus..


----------



## Orixas (28. September 2008)

hm, also ich find das recht gut balanched , ich als chaosbarbar hab kaum feinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wen dann nerven mich zwergen eisenbrecher doer die schwertmesiter , vor den wird weggelaufne udn der rest wird umgehaut, bei heielr eingach erstma lalles was an dots geht drauf dann monsträtitätshaltung , meine moralfähigkeit rnag 1 reinahuen, macht ca 700 dmg dann die fähigkeit die das zaubern verhidner irgendwas mit berührung und dann nen  flegel udn schwupps sind die heiler tot ....


----------



## Salute (28. September 2008)

Im Grunde genommen, kann man erst im Endmage (Rang 40/RvR bestmöglichst Rang 80) beurteilen, ob eine Klasse nun "OP" ist oder nicht. 

Aus meiner Beobachtung bis jetzt geht hervor, dass manche Klassen von Anfang an ziemlich gut sind (z.B.Chaosbarbar), aber im Verlauf kaum besser werden und andere (Hexenjäger,WL) die erst ab ca. Rang 20-30 angangen mehr Spaß zu machen, sich quasi am gleichen Spaßfaktor ansiedeln.


----------



## joekay (28. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> hm, also ich find das recht gut balanched , ich als chaosbarbar hab kaum feinde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast wohl einfach Glück, dass Order nicht soviele Tanks hat wie Zerstörung, zumindest da wo ich spiele. Die Nahkämpfer sind bei Zerstörung generell beliebter, kommt mir vor. Könnte sich in bestimmten Situationen aber auch rächen.


----------



## Perfectenemy (28. September 2008)

Ich finde die Balance stimmt. Okay sie ist nicht perfekt aber das ihr 1on1 so schlecht seid liegt vielleicht auch nur an eurem skill. Ausserdem ist es nicht der Sinn von WAR alles im 1on1 wegzuhauen. Wenn ihr das erwartet spielt besser weiter WoW. 

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Maschinisten. Immer schön Granaten in die Spielergruppen und sich freuen wenn mal wieder einer durch einen dot draufgeht.
Sehr nützlich sind auch die Geschütze wenn auch zur Zeit der loopbug des Maschinengewehrs nervt. Wer einen Maschinisten spielt wird wissen was ich meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Tempel stirbt man als Maschinist so gut wie nie wenn man weiss wie es geht. Wer im Nahkampf auf einen Barbar oder Auserkorenen eindrischt muss sich nicht wundern wenn er Sekunden später im Dreck liegt. Was mir besonders gefällt ist  das scheinbar viele von den Möchtegernroxxorn vergessen wieviel Schaden so ein Maschinist macht. Hatte schon einige Situationen wo sie mich ignoriert haben und ich dann schön auf die Tanks ballern konnte. Habe schon vielen Leuten den Arsch gerettet dadurch.

Fazit: Nachdem ich jetzt fast alle Klassen zwischen Rang 8-10 probiert habe bleibe ich jetzt bei meinem Maschinisten und hau den Grünhäuten ordentlich aufs Maul. 

PS: Ich suche noch eine Gilde auf Carroburg die PVE und PVP machen wird. Bin jetzt Rang 18 und heisse Charonix. Meldet euch per PN oder ingame bei mir. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwerge an die Macht und nieder mit dem Grünzeug!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (28. September 2008)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich finde die Balance stimmt. Okay sie ist nicht perfekt aber das ihr 1on1 so schlecht seid liegt vielleicht auch nur an eurem skill. Ausserdem ist es nicht der Sinn von WAR alles im 1on1 wegzuhauen. Wenn ihr das erwartet spielt besser weiter WoW.
> 
> 
> Was mir besonders gefällt ist  das scheinbar viele von den Möchtegernroxxorn vergessen wieviel Schaden so ein Maschinist macht. Hatte schon einige Situationen wo sie mich ignoriert haben und ich dann schön auf die Tanks ballern konnte. Habe schon vielen Leuten den Arsch gerettet dadurch.



Eben man darf keine Klasse unterschätzen, ich als Melee muss manchmal eine relativ schwere Entscheidung treffen, (gleicher Rang vorausgesetzt) ob ich nun auf einen Heiler oder Rangend zuerst gehe. Wenn ich mich verschätze und der "bessere" nicht gerad mein Ziel ist, dann wars das (denn wirklich "astreines" gruppen Spiel, wo jeder sofort ein Focus-Ziel ohne TS registriert ist natürlich eine Utopie). 

Ansonsten gibt es natürlich Begegnungen im Szenario, wo man mehrere Ziele aufn Friedhof im Alleingang schickt, dass aber hat eher mit der Spielweise und natürlich mit dem Rang zutun (Empfehlenswerter Rang Für ein Szanario: X9+, ausnahmen gibt es aber auch hier...).


----------



## Agyros (28. September 2008)

Mal wieder dasselbe .... Die Balance KANN nicht über die gesammte Levelrange stimmen...



> nem schattenkrieger als range dd sollte es möglich sein einen scheis healer zu killen ...



Wenn das so einfach wäre, bräuchtest DU keinen Helaer der Dich heilt, der wäre nämlich dann sinnlos weil er den Schaden nicht gegenheilen könnte, den Du bekommst.
Nen Heiler, der sich selber heilt, bekommst so schnell in keinem Spiel down. Dem musst das Mana (hier die Aktionspunkte) leerballern, dann klappts auch mit dem killen.

Dann nochmal JdK/SP. 3 Mann gegenheilen halte ich für nen Märchen, schön wäre es :-)
Und auch der Jünger/Sigmarit hat seine Counterklasse : Alles was dich irgendwie auf entfernung halten kann und dabei DMG macht ist der sichere Tod. 
Keine (naja 1 albernen) Fernangriffe und wenn man nicht in den Nahkampf kommt ists auch bald aus mitm heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Im Nahkampf dagegen hat man normalerweise die Überhand.
Zum Glück ists aber kein 1on1 Spiel und damit sind alle Diskussionen in der Richtung so oder so überflüssig.


----------



## Salute (28. September 2008)

Agyros schrieb:


> Zum Glück ists aber *kein 1on1 Spiel* und damit sind *alle Diskussionen in der Richtung so oder so überflüssig*.



/unterschrieben


Jeh früher man merkt, was die stärken seiner Klasse sind, bzw wie man diese einsetzt, umso "harmonischer" wird alles.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Balancing ist vorhanden!


----------



## Stancer (28. September 2008)

Das lustigste ist ja :

Die meisten Leute die hier nach Nerf schreien sind vermutlich grad mal so etwa Level 20 rum.

Schon mal dran gedacht, dass die Klassen auf Stufe 40 Balanced sind ? Es ist immer so, dass manche Fähigkeiten im unterlevligen Bereich sehr stark sind und manche Klassen sind schwach. 

Denkt nur mal an die Nutzlosigkeit von Tanks im T1 !!

- keine Möglichkeit Schaden zu debuffen
- kein Guard
- kein Schaden
- nichts was den Gegner irgendwie dran hindert die Heiler abzuschlachten

Sollen deswegen alle Tanks nen Superpowerup kriegen ?

Nein, denn wer schon was weiter gespielt hat weiss, dass sich die Klassen während des Levelns grundlegend ändern. Nahkampfheiler sind im frühen Levelbereich z.b. sehr stark, Tanks sehr schwach. Im Highbereich sind Tanks kaum noch tot zu kriegen und die Nahkampfheiler machen nicht mehr den riesen Schaden wie am Anfang.

Wartet doch einfach mal bis Level 40 ab und schreit nicht schon auf 20 nach Nerf.
Die Klassen spielen sich auf Level 40 ganz anders als auf 20 und manche Fertigkeiten kriegt man erst kurz vor Level 40 und das sind meistens die Mächtigsten !!!


----------



## Eisenjesus (28. September 2008)

Einfacher Grund warum die Klassen so unglaublich imba sind: Egospieler.

Oh nein der Sigmarpriester macht 24k dmg und heal und ich als Mage nicht. Antwort: Teamspiel. Man geht als erstes auf die DD und Heiler, es sei denn man will möglichst schnell alles zerkloppen. Kommt eine feste Gruppe ins BG, verbunden via TS, dann spricht sie sich ab. Ich heil dich während du focust bla bla. Public geht sowas nicht. Alle gehen auf jeden rauf, ein großes Durcheinander und das BG-Ziel wird nie erreicht, weil eine Seite nicht versteht was umflaggen bedeutet und lieber Team-Deathmatch spielt. Manche Priester heilen alle Leute, weil es dadurch dick Rufpunkte gibt und man mehr XP bekommt. Dann kommen alle HOTs auf sich selbst und ab in den Fight. Natürlich haben die Spieler so hohen dmgamount, weil sie wissen wie man spielt. Sie laufen nicht alleine in 6 Gegner rein und denken "Oh wenn ein GM jetzt liest das ich "Für Sigmar" schreibe, bekomme ich 1000 Bonus Stärke", sondern heilen erst die Leute die im Kampf sind und gehen dann rein. Resultat: Er wird nicht angegriffen, da jeder Feind schon ein Ziel hat und kann nach belieben rumdillern bis sein Handgelenk krampft. Und so geht es mit anderen Klassen auch. Als Hexenjäger macht man mehr Schaden mit der Pistole wenn man hinter einem steht. Man man noch mehr Schaden wenn man nicht denkt "Oh ich gehe so schnell down, lieber die Leben-Stats pushen". Nein, er geht weiterhin auf Kampfgeschick und Stärke/Ballistik.

Spiel ist durchaus balanciert. Ich spiele auf Nuln Zerstörung und auf Talabheim Ordnung. Chaosbarbar und Goblin Schami, sowie Feuermagier, Sigmarpriester und Hexenjäger. 
Ich habe schon oft im BG alles weggeeignet und bin mit 16k XP rausgegangen und genauso oft habe ich mit 40/500 verloren nach 4 Minuten und bekam nur 3k. Es liegt nicht an den Karrieren, sondern allein das Teamplay zählt. 

Fazit: Wer Egospieler ist verliert, wer im Teamspielt braucht Skill um zu eignen.
Tipp: Erstmal rausfinden welche Skills man in welcher Reihenfolge und Schlange wiederholt anstatt sinnlos auf die Tastatur zu prügeln, um sich anschließen mit einem gezielten Mauswurf die neue Logitech/Razor zu zerdillern, nur damit die sinnfrei aufgeschaukelte Wut steigt.

So. Jetzt dürfen mich alle gerne zitieren und dafür loben. Kritik wird jetzt schon ignorier, weil sie unberechtigt ist.
(Tippfehler sind beabsichtigt, um deutlicher zu machen das mich dieses "alle nerfen nur meine Klasse darf Schaden machen Ultra-Venomancer-of-Deathbringer-Doom-Shadow-Assassin-Mage-Healer-120%Critter-HeiligerPaladinDesLichts-UltraDrowDesVerderbens-ZerstörungUndOrdnungGleichzeitig-NurIchBinGut"-Mentalität auf die Säckchen geht. Danke

Das Übliche
Euer Eisenjesus


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Oktober 2008)

Rang 10 Magus vs Rang 8 Zelot, Nordwacht Szenario.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, das ist nicht zusammengeschnitten. So ähnlich lief's das ganze Szenario ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nerf Magus!


----------



## Jerberan (5. Oktober 2008)

oller threadnecro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt werfe ich mal einen punkt hier ein den noch keiner gebracht hat und wenn doch hab ichs zwischen den ganzen whineposts schlicht überlesen .
die klassen sind so designed das sie mit *trommelwirbel*  lvl 40 ihr volles potenzial ausspielen können . oder hat hier schonmal jemand einen lvl 1 char mit allen bis lvl 40 verfügbaren skills etcpp gesehn?
jede klasse hat in einem anderen lvlbereich eine durststrecke wo sie aufgrund von noch nicht verfügbaren skills nicht so funktioniert und nachteile gegen andere hat. das ist aber bei jeder klasse und jedem game so .
die eine klasse ist von lvl 1-10 wegen ihren skills ein bischen op ,eine andere von lvl 20-30 usw . hauptsache ist das es mit lvl 40 keine opfer und imbaklassen gibt .
was juckts mich das die witchelfen mich jetzt so schnell umhaun können .mit 40 schieße ich ihnen von den burgmauern ein 2. loch in den allerwertesten während sie dumm unten rumstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (5. Oktober 2008)

Also ich find die Balance derzeit gut. In den Szenarien bekommen, wenn wir als Gildengruppe reingehen, alle Klassen eins übergezogen. Und wenn wir mit zwei Range DD einen Tank ins Visier nehmen und hinter uns der Priest heilt ist der Tank auch Altmetall. Und die Heiler kriegst du mit entsprechenden Schaden auch schnell down. Und das ist auch das Geheimnis - los vom Solo hin zum Gruppenspiel - die völlig Overpowerten Klassen wie den WoW Schurken findest du hier halt vergeblich.


----------



## Siccaria (5. Oktober 2008)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> So mein erstes Problem sind die Tanks da ich einen SK spiele bin ich eigentlich die Klassenart vor der sie Angst haben sollten ^^.


Äh... sollten sie? Wenn das so wäre - vor wem sollte der Schattenkrieger dann Angst haben? 
Und wem könnte ein Tank sonst gefährlich werden ausser Dir? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Pls nerf Jünger des Khaine ~~ die hauen mehr schaden raus als die Sigmars und heilen mehr ~~ die critten auf lvl 20 gegen nen sigmar auch 20 mit 270 mit beiden händen und dann hauen die auch noch 50 % schneller und entziehen auch noch leben ~~


Äh nö, irgendwie nich... Hatte heute ein Schlachtfeld auf T3 in dem ich mich mit einem gleichrangigen JdK geprügelt hab mit einer meiner Sigmaritinnen - und zwar von dem Moment an als wir uns getroffen haben bis zu Ende des Schlachtfeldes so etwa 5 Minuten später. 
Kam kein andrer vorbei, beide haben wir uns den Schaden jeweils weggeheilt und nicht genug aufbauen können um den andren umzuhauen (und dickköpfig genug nicht aufzugeben waren wir auch beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).  
Folgerung und Fazit - Sigmar und Khaine sind auf diesem Level so ziemlich gleich was Schaden austeilen/wegheilen angeht. 

Allerdings geh ich JdK in 1zu1 Situationenseitdem aus dem Weg... schliesslich will man ja auch noch was andres an dem Abend machen als nur auf diesem blöden Dunkelelf rumzukauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerberan (5. Oktober 2008)

jop teamspiel ist das zauberwort .ordentlich debuffed und gefocused fällt selbst der dickste tank mit heal im rücken schnell um .wenn sich jeder sein eigenes target nimmt dauerts ewig .
das ich mit der gildentruppe in szenarien eine winquote von 95% habe und mit random um die 50% liegt sicher nicht daran das die zerstörung immer dann scheiße spielt wenn wir zusammen im bg sind .

@ siccaria der SK ist als range-dd die antiklasse für tanks. das sieht man alleine schon an den debuffs wie zb http://wardb.buffed.de/?a=9104 .
wenn man richtig spielt sollte man einen tank im 1on1 immer besiegen ,was aber nicht in 5 sec geht . dh rüstung debuffen ,doten ,ständig rooten/snaren und immer in bewegung bleiben .
wenn man natürlich stehnbleibt und in späherhaltung im nahkampf umhaun lässt werden halt auch tanks zur angstklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die angstklassen für einen SW sind meeles sofern man sie an sich rankommen lässt . kitebar und killbar wie tanks sind sie trotzdem wobei die chancen gegen tanks aufgrund das geringeren dmgoutputs etc höher sind


----------



## Areson (5. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde auch die Jünger am schlimmsten. Ein Tank soll viel aushalten, dafür ist er ja da. Das ich als Hexenjäger nicht an einen Tank ran gehe ist auch klar. Außer er ist gerade mit jemand anderen beschäftigt ^^. Stein, Schere, Papier ist auch alles noch ok. So hat jeder seine Aufgabe. ABER, letztens im Szenario hab ich gegen einen Jünger gekämpft. Ich lvl 21!!! Hexenjäger und er lvl 14!!!. Der hat alles weggeheilt was ich rausgehauen habe. Wäre nicht in letzter Sekunde noch Verstärkung um die Ecke gekommen dann hätte der mich sogar umgehauen. Ich meine HALLO? 7 Level unterschied und der kann alles gegenheilen? WO ist denn da die Balance? Das ich im gleichen lvl keine Chance gegen einen Jünger hab ist mir schon klar aber das hat mich schon geärgert. Und ja ich kann schon ein wenig umgehen mit meiner Hexenjägerin, also nix mit "L2P".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2008)

@ Spectrumizer:
Das war ein Bright Wizard, und ja, das sind nunmal DDs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Oktober 2008)

Ah ok. Die Typen mit der Blitzknallerfrisur halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hexenjäger find ich mit Zelot auch nervig.


----------



## Siccaria (5. Oktober 2008)

Jerberan schrieb:


> @ siccaria der SK ist als range-dd die antiklasse für tanks. das sieht man alleine schon an den debuffs wie zb http://wardb.buffed.de/?a=9104 .
> wenn man richtig spielt sollte man einen tank im 1on1 immer besiegen ,was aber nicht in 5 sec geht . dh rüstung debuffen ,doten ,ständig rooten/snaren und immer in bewegung bleiben .
> wenn man natürlich stehnbleibt und in späherhaltung im nahkampf umhaun lässt werden halt auch tanks zur angstklasse
> 
> ...


Oh, hätte vermutet das andre Melees für nen SK ne kleinere Bedrohung darstellen als Tanks da diese mehr Möglichkeiten haben zu rooten/snaren als ein MeleeDD? Aber kann sein das ich da was verwechselt habe (mich betriffts ja eher weniger, daher schliesse ich nur aus Beobachtungen wie zwischen 2 mir eher fremden Klassen das Verhältnis aussieht... das kann mich manchmal vielleicht täuschen).


----------



## Asmagan (5. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Ich meine HALLO? 7 Level unterschied und der kann alles gegenheilen? WO ist denn da die Balance? Das ich im gleichen lvl keine Chance gegen einen Jünger hab ist mir schon klar aber das hat mich schon geärgert. Und ja ich kann schon ein wenig umgehen mit meiner Hexenjägerin, also nix mit "L2P".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau genommen sinds 3 Ränge unterschied, da auf Rang 18 angehoben wird. Ja Jünger sind zäh, ihnen geht aber schnell die Luft aus besonders in diesem Rangbereich. Mit meinen Hexenjäger hab ich auch hart dran zu knabbern, aber der Jünger trägt nun mal keine leichte Rüstung sondern mittlere und kann sich selbst gut heilen. Das heisst er erfordert doch ähnliche Zeit wie ein Tank, also mit bedacht rangehen. Das du alleine nicht alle Klassen kleinbekommst ist nun einmal so, und wird sich nicht ändern. WAR ist ein sehr sehr teamplayorientiert und das wird auch so bleiben. Mal den Kopf gebrauchen und den Hack´n Slay-Modus verlassen.

Is jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint, ertapp mich schließlich selbst gelegentlich wie ich einige Dinge tue (ich schweif mal etwas ab von dir um mal aufs topic einzugehen) und dabei vergesse das ich nicht alleine auf dem Schlachtfeld bin. Was sich dann natürlich rächt. Aber wenn man dran arbeitet darauf zu achten was die andern so treiben und dann zu reagieren, zahlts sich öfter aus als sein eigenen Strumpf zu stricken. Damit meine ich nicht irgendwelche Texte im Chat wie "Healt doch mal" oder "man is das traurig" o.ä. Das bringt niemanden was und demoralisiert machmal sogar die ganze Truppe. Tja, spätestens dann is die Balance dahin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (5. Oktober 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Die Leute wollens immer leicht haben 3 Knöpfchen drücken und roxxoer in WAR muss man aber wen man wirklich GUT sein will ziemlich ergeizig spielen da gibts weitaus mehr Knöpfchen.



ich merk das grad vorallem beim eisenbrecher, was es nicht alles für fähigkeiten gibt.. vorallem im rvr, so viele sachen die man benutzen möchte weil sie einem wirklich alle viel bringen.. und dann wird dsa eine nur bei parry/block aktiviert, das andere kostet groll usw, alles sehr komplex ehe man dann mit den ganzen sachen halbwegs instinktiv klar kommt


----------



## Aresetyr (5. Oktober 2008)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Da ich wie viele andere begeistert War spiele,sind mir ein paar balancing Probleme aufgefallen.
> Dies soll ein Tread werden wo ihr solche Probleme äusert und euch vl geholfen wird (mit einer besonderen taktik gegen diese oder jene klase usw.)
> 
> So mein erstes Problem sind die Tanks da ich einen SK spiele bin ich eigentlich die Klassenart vor der sie Angst haben sollten ^^.
> ...




STEIN SCHERE PAPIER !!! KEINE "Ich kann gegen XY nicht gewinnen"-Threads, weil es ein STEIN/SCHERE/PAPIER - Prinzip IST und BLEIBEN SOLL


----------



## makkaal (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe diese Balance-Brüllerei noch nie verstanden.
Bugs fixen, ja. Fertigkeiten so ausarbeiten, dass sie so funktionieren, wie sie sollen, okay. Vielleicht die eine Sache ein wenig früher oder später geben, sicher. Aber gleich Schaden und/oder Wirkung anpassen?

Wieso denn? Der Großteil der "Balance Probleme" kommt durch 
1. mangelhaftes Teamplay, entweder durch den sich beschwerenden Spieler oder der Gruppe, mit der er unterwegs ist
2. Levelunterschiede - auch wenn der eigene Char angehoben wird, fehlen doch viele Skills
3. mangelhaftes Verständnis für die andere Klasse

Abschließend gibt es zwei weitere Probleme, die direkt miteinander verwoben sind:
- der Gegenspieler ist einfach besser und
- man selbst kann einfach nicht verlieren.

Ich halte sämtliche Balance-Threads für nichts weiter als billige Ausreden, da sie für mich ein Symptom mangelnden Lernwillens und fehlender Anpassungsfähigkeit sind. Wer mit der Spielmechanik arbeitet und sich damit auseinander setzt, der wird wunderbar zurechtkommen. Je weiter man ist, desto eher findet man solche Leute. Bam, so einfach ist das.
Ich sage dies nicht gern, weil ich für gewöhnlich den Ton dahinter verabscheue, aber heult nicht rum.
Wenn Warhammer dir Zitronen gibt, mach Limonade draus. Und beschwer dich nicht, dass die Zitronen zu gelb sind.


----------



## pulla_man (5. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube der threadname is einfach falsch gewählt und zieht die flamer magisch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich aber gut finden würde, wenn leute versuchen würden taktiken gegen bestimmte klassen zu geben etc.
für mich als feuermagierin ist z.b. die hexenkriegerin mein angstgegner nummer 1.
doch mein kumpel, ebenfalls, feuermagier hat mir da paar gute überlebenstips gegen diese klasse gegeben, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.

wenn die hexenkriegerin ihren kampf von hinten aus dem stealth eröffnet, geben sie dir meistens ein gift mit, das mördermässigen schaden macht wenn du dich bewegst, bleibst du stehen oder bewegst dich nur kurz bekommst nicht son hohen schaden. das wusste ich vorher nicht, und ich hab mich immer gewundert wie die mir son dmg reinknallen können obwohl ich sie doch in den käfig gesetzt habe und weggerannt bin und sie nicht mehr an mir dran waren. dieses gift können wir als feuermagier uns runterzaubern mit dem einen skill, ka wie der heisst, solange wir keine weiteren negativen effekte auf uns haben. schon nimmt man der hexenkriegerin ne menge dmg-output. dann käfigen und wegrennen und dann umnuken.

bei chaosbarbaren bin ich mir immer noch nicht so ganz sicher wie ich den kampf angehen soll. das problem ist ihr zweiter sprint, also versuch ich sie genau dann in den käfig zu setzen und benutze dann austrocknende hitze um sie 40% langsamer zu machen. und zu hoffen dass meine rang1 moral fähigkeit bald bereit ist um sie wegzukicken wenn sie wieder dran sind. aufgrund ihrer relativ hohen hp sind sie für mich auch sehr schwer zu knacken.

alle heilerklassen sind aufgrund des 50% healdebuffs relativ leicht zu killen, mit bisschen critluck und so.
die tanks haben mir bisher auch nie grosse probleme bereitet.

allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass sich die geschilderten erfahrungen nur auf szenarien und gruppen-pvp beziehen. auf wirkliche 1on1 situationen mag ich eigentlich gar nicht eingehen weil schon oft genug gesagt wurde, dass es ein stein-schere-papier-prinzip gibt


----------



## Vandergroth (8. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal: Ich hab den Thread nur überflogen.
Zweitens: WAR ist geil, aber...
Drittens: Ich hoffe, das lesen auch Leute, die Einfluß nehmen können, und nicht nur Kinder, die mich gleich zufalmen.


Das Balancing im RvR oder auch PvP ist vollkommen indiskutabel auf Seiten der Ordnung!
Jeder, der was anderes behauptet SPIELT Ordnung.

Erzmagier knockbacken schon viel zu früh, dafür, daß ich noch NIE einen Schamanen oder Zeloten habe knockbacken sehen. Und der Jünger des Khaine kriegt seinen Knockback erst auf Stufe 40!!! Hallo?

Der Knockback vom Schattenkrieger mit anschließendem 6 Sekunden Stun ist ja mal oberpeilich, welche Zerstörungsklasse hat auch nur ansatzweise was Ähnliches?

Die dämlichen Geschützstellungen der Maschinisten schießen durch Hindernisse hindurch. Hallo?

Die Heilung oder der Schaden vom Jünger des Khaine ist der blanke Witz. Selbst auf Heilung gespecct hat man nicht ansatzweise die Möglichkeit gegen 2-3 Gegner anzuheilen, was JEDER Erzmagier, Runenpriester oder Sigmarpriester auf einer Arschbacke gähnend mit verbunden Augen und einer Hand auf den Rücken festgetackert macht, ohne dabei ins Schwitzen zu geraten. Im Gegenzug knüppeln die auch noch einen Schaden raus, der den JdK einfach nur absolut erbärmlich wirken läßt. Der JdK funktioniert als "Melee-Heiler" aber dafür macht er einfach zu wenig Schaden. Und als Heiler hat er nur Hots! Das einzige, was er mal raushauen kann für eine "große" Heilung bewegt sich zwischen 200 und 400 Leben, hat Castzeit und wird durch den schaden von egal welcher Ordnungsklasse einfach ignoriert.

Bei der Ordnung haben viel zu viele Klassen VIEL zu früh einen Knockback. Tor Anroc ist das beste Beispiel dafür. Man sieht nur Zerstörungsleute durch die Luft und direkt in die Lava fliegen, was die 2 lächerlichen Knockbacks der Tankklassen der Seite der Zerstörung vollkommen ad absurdum führt.

Hatte Mythic nicht in Podcasts, Interviews und Newslettern tausend mal angespriesen, daß der maximale CC 3 Sekunden dauern wird? Also das Feuergefängnis dauert 10 Sekunden...
Genauso witzlos ist die 6 Sekunden Verlangsamung von so ziemlich jeder Ordnungsklasse, vor allem im Vergleich der anscheinend richtig tarrierten 1en (JA "eins", "uno", "1") Sekunde Verlangsamung des JdK.

Und wenn ich mir anschaue, wie lange und wie viele Leute es braucht EINEN Sigmarpriester, Runenpriester oder Erzmagier downzuzergen, im Vergleich zu den "easy kills" an den Zerstörungsheilern, dann muß da im Balancing noch ne GANZE Menge gemacht werden.

Und das hat alles nichts mit schlechtem Teamplay zu tun. Gerade das Thema Knockback ist die ultimative Rettung für jeden Ordungsspieler, der tatsächlich in Bedrängnis geraten sollte. Bäm! Knockback, Heilung, alles wieder fit. Auf Seiten der Zerstörung muß man echt BETEN, daß irgendein Tank (!!!) SIEHT, daß man bedrängt wird, ansonsten.... tot!

Schluß: Wie bereits gesagt, wer meint mich flamen zu müssen beweist nur, daß er Ordnung spielt und die übertrieben Ungleichheit gerechtfertigt findet, oder er ist 7 Jahre alt und weiß es einfach nicht besser.
Ich hoffe, daß das hier wirklich mal von jemandem gelesen wird, der mit dem Spiel direkt zu tun hat, um ähnlich wie bei den Questbugreports schnell und effizient zu agieren. Das Balancing in der Beta war ein netter versuch, aber jetzt sollte es mal wirklich ans Eingemachte gehen, um Spieldefizite auszugleichen.

In stiller Hoffnung schon mal ein Dankeschön!


----------



## Siccaria (8. Oktober 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Das Balancing im RvR oder auch PvP ist vollkommen indiskutabel auf Seiten der Ordnung!
> Jeder, der was anderes behauptet SPIELT Ordnung.


Jeder der nicht Deiner Meinung ist muss automatisch falsch liegen weil er ja nur aus eigenem Interesse einen Missstand nicht sehen will ist das was Du damit sagen willst nehm ich an?
Joar, so lässt sich natürlich richtig gut jegliche vernünftige Argumentation durch persönliche Scheuklappen umgehen. 

Whatever....


----------



## Kazega (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann nur auf den beitrag von makkal verweisen und sagen, du hast vollkommen recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Vandergroth
Blödsinn, vollkommen unhaltbare argumentation...


----------



## DiSanzes (8. Oktober 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Schluß: Wie bereits gesagt, wer meint mich flamen zu müssen beweist nur, daß er Ordnung spielt und die übertrieben Ungleichheit gerechtfertigt findet, oder er ist 7 Jahre alt und weiß es einfach nicht besser.
> Ich hoffe, daß das hier wirklich mal von jemandem gelesen wird, der mit dem Spiel direkt zu tun hat, um ähnlich wie bei den Questbugreports schnell und effizient zu agieren. Das Balancing in der Beta war ein netter versuch, aber jetzt sollte es mal wirklich ans Eingemachte gehen, um Spieldefizite auszugleichen.



lol son schmarrn.... errinert mich an den kinderspruch "Spiegel ohne Rückgabe...." etc.
naja um mal zu "kontern" (ja ich weiss ich bin 7 Jahre alt etc.).... ich wurde in Tor Anroc von einem destro teilweise 5 mal hintereinander gekickt... und da ich einen Erzmagier spiele kann ich dir sagen das der Knockback vom Erzmagier der letzte mist ist... er funktioniert nur jedes gefühlte 15te mal den rest interessierts garnet was fürn lüftchen da weht.... (hab ihn schlussendlich garnet mehr benutzt)


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. Oktober 2008)

also ich muss sagen, auch wenn ich glaube das es immernoch nen bissl an meinem Delay liegt bis ich endlich nen neuen rechner habe.. das ich mit meinem Firemage gegen alles sterbe.. Jünger des Khaine.. alle anderen nahkampf klassen.. also iwi krieg ich nur caster und vieleicht squigs und so tot.. ich habe mich sogar gewundert das es net wie in DaoC ist.. wo zauber durch nahkampf angriffe komplett gestoppt werden + 2 Sec Castunfähig.. zum glück^^ gibt es das net.. so kannich wenigstens im sterben die gegner noch beschießen..^^


----------



## Ebon (8. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen, auch wenn ich glaube das es immernoch nen bissl an meinem Delay liegt bis ich endlich nen neuen rechner habe.. das ich mit meinem Firemage gegen alles sterbe.. Jünger des Khaine.. alle anderen nahkampf klassen.. also iwi krieg ich nur caster und vieleicht squigs und so tot.. ich habe mich sogar gewundert das es net wie in DaoC ist.. wo zauber durch nahkampf angriffe komplett gestoppt werden + 2 Sec Castunfähig.. zum glück^^ gibt es das net.. so kannich wenigstens im sterben die gegner noch beschießen..^^



Keine Angst das ändert sich ... wenn Meele zwar einmal dran ist es meist gelaufen, aber wenn man den Feind kommen sieht muss er entweder schnell sein oder seine Moralfähigkeit welche alle CC Effekt für 10sek bannd bereit haben. Dein Erzfeind wird eh der Chaosbarbar sein, der zieht dich nämlich zu sich nicht umgekehrt xD Wenn er aber einmal umgebratten wird hau einfach alles raus und *kämpfe nicht alle*.



> Wieso denn? Der Großteil der "Balance Probleme" kommt durch
> 1. mangelhaftes Teamplay, entweder durch den sich beschwerenden Spieler oder der Gruppe, mit der er unterwegs ist
> 2. Levelunterschiede - auch wenn der eigene Char angehoben wird, fehlen doch viele Skills
> 3. mangelhaftes Verständnis für die andere Klasse
> ...



alles gesagt oder?!


----------



## Cressari (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde Erzmagier total overpowered. Da ich einen spiele, ist mir das scheissegal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzendruide (8. Oktober 2008)

Also wollte sagen das sich leider die Hexenkriegerinnen tarnen können sind dann in paar Sekunden hinter dem und weg ist der Schattenkrieger.
Ich spiele selber Schattenkrieger bzw. habe bis Level 16 und muss sagen der ist nicht stark, man muss mit dem sich verstecken,in den letzten Winkel rennen oder auf eine Mauer stellen und Schaden austeilen zu können , von da oben kann man dann auch (wie in der Beschreibung der Klasse steht) die entscheidenen Schüsse machen und die Healer und Zauberer ausschalten was einer Feuerzauberer nicht so gut machen kann weil man den durch diese Feuerstrahlenshow direkt bemerkt.
Spiele jetzt Weißer Löwe ( glaube das Spiegelbild zum Barbar,wegen der Mittleren Rüstung) und wenn ich einen Tank seh renn ich nur weg genau so bei Jünger der Khaine.


----------



## Gin (8. Oktober 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Erstmal: Ich hab den Thread nur überflogen.
> Zweitens: WAR ist geil, aber...
> Drittens: Ich hoffe, das lesen auch Leute, die Einfluß nehmen können, und nicht nur Kinder, die mich gleich zufalmen.



Erstmal: Solltest evtl. den ganzen Thread lesen.
Zweitens: WAR ist geil, aber hat noch seine Kinderkrankheiten.
Drittens: Mag sein, aber vielleicht solltest du dich erst einmal ordentlich informieren bevor du gleich mit unhaltbaren "Argumenten" zuschlägst.




> Erzmagier knockbacken schon viel zu früh, dafür, daß ich noch NIE einen Schamanen oder Zeloten habe knockbacken sehen. Und der Jünger des Khaine kriegt seinen Knockback erst auf Stufe 40!!! Hallo?
> 
> Der Knockback vom Schattenkrieger mit anschließendem 6 Sekunden Stun ist ja mal oberpeilich, welche Zerstörungsklasse hat auch nur ansatzweise was Ähnliches?
> 
> ...




Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht und die verschiedenen Knockbacks herausgesucht. Also für mich sieht das doch ziemlich gleichwertig aus und nich nach einer Bevorzugung der Ordnungsseite. 


Runepriester: lvl25 - 60 sec CD 
Zelot: lvl 25 - 60 sec CD

Eisenbrecher: lvl 14 - kostet 30 Groll
Auserwählter: lvl 16 - nur 20 sec CD

Maschinist: lvl 8 - Rang 1 Moral
Magus: lvl 20 - 10 Sec CD  +  lvl 40 - Rang 4 Moralfähigkeit

Squiqtreiba: lvl 8 - Rang 1 Moral  +  lvl 21 Squiqfähigkeit
Schattenkrieger: lvl 8 - Rang 1 Moral

Feuerzauberer: lvl 23 - 20 sec CD  +  lvl 40 - Rang 4 Moralfähigkeit
Zauberer: lvl 40 - Moralfähigkeit

Sigmarpriester: lvl 40 - 60 sec CD
Jünger des Khaine: lvl 40 - 60 sec CD

Erzmagier: lvl 25 - 60 sec CD
Schamane: lvl 23 - 2 sec CT, 20 sec CD  +  lvl 25 - 60 sec CD

Weißer Löwe: --
Chaosbarbar: --

Hexenjäger: --
Hexenkriegerin: --

Schwarzork: -- (hat der wirklich keine?)
Schwertmeister: --



Verlangsamungen besitzt das Chaos übrigens ebenso stark und zahlreich. Aber das suche ich dir jetzt nicht auch noch raus.

Ich finde es übrigens ziemlich unfair, dass die Chaos-Leute viel früher und viel mehr AP-Absauger bekommen!!!!111





> Die Heilung oder der Schaden vom Jünger des Khaine ist der blanke Witz. Selbst auf Heilung gespecct hat man nicht ansatzweise die Möglichkeit gegen 2-3 Gegner anzuheilen, was JEDER Erzmagier, Runenpriester oder Sigmarpriester auf einer Arschbacke gähnend mit verbunden Augen und einer Hand auf den Rücken festgetackert macht, ohne dabei ins Schwitzen zu geraten. Im Gegenzug knüppeln die auch noch einen Schaden raus, der den JdK einfach nur absolut erbärmlich wirken läßt. Der JdK funktioniert als "Melee-Heiler" aber dafür macht er einfach zu wenig Schaden. Und als Heiler hat er nur Hots! Das einzige, was er mal raushauen kann für eine "große" Heilung bewegt sich zwischen 200 und 400 Leben, hat Castzeit und wird durch den schaden von egal welcher Ordnungsklasse einfach ignoriert.
> 
> Und wenn ich mir anschaue, wie lange und wie viele Leute es braucht EINEN Sigmarpriester, Runenpriester oder Erzmagier downzuzergen, im Vergleich zu den "easy kills" an den Zerstörungsheilern, dann muß da im Balancing noch ne GANZE Menge gemacht werden.



Subjektiver Mist. Schau dir die Rüstungsklassen an und wirf einen Blick auf die Heal- und Schadenszauber der Klassen. Hättest du den ganzen Thread gelesen, hättest auch gemerkt, dass es einerseits JdK gibt, die über SK jammern, als auch SK, die über JdK weinen.




> Das Balancing im RvR oder auch PvP ist vollkommen indiskutabel auf Seiten der Ordnung!
> Jeder, der was anderes behauptet SPIELT Ordnung.
> 
> ...
> ...



Wie sagt man so schön? Diese beiden Aussagen disqualifizieren dich. Aussagen, die im Vorhinein jede anderslautende Behauptung als Lüge und Unsinn, Kiddigeschwätz oder was auch immer abstempeln zeugen nicht von Diskussionsstärke. Und wie du siehst, behaupte ich etwas anderes als du und kann es sogar noch belegen!?



> In stiller Hoffnung schon mal ein Dankeschön!



Dein Post war ja eigentlich relativ vernünftig geschrieben, aber bitte informiere dich nächstes Mal etwas besser, bevor du so einen Unsinn schreibst. Balancing ist derzeit nur zwischen den Archetypen nötig und nicht zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Rang 10 Magus vs Rang 8 Zelot, Nordwacht Szenario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aeh.. du meinst wohl Firemage.. Magus nerven ja klar.. macht Magus mal stärker.. die dämonen machen sau wenig dmg und niemand hatt bock jeden fight neu zu summonen..^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Keine Angst das ändert sich ... wenn Meele zwar einmal dran ist es meist gelaufen, aber wenn man den Feind kommen sieht muss er entweder schnell sein oder seine Moralfähigkeit welche alle CC Effekt für 10sek bannd bereit haben. Dein Erzfeind wird eh der Chaosbarbar sein, der zieht dich nämlich zu sich nicht umgekehrt xD Wenn er aber einmal umgebratten wird hau einfach alles raus und *kämpfe nicht alle*.
> 
> 
> 
> alles gesagt oder?!


Ranziehen? ich weiß ihr haut mich aba.. sowas wie Death grip beim DK? 8wow anschau) Warscheinlich nutzt er dazu seine Kralle oda?^^


----------



## Vandergroth (8. Oktober 2008)

Gin schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht und die verschiedenen Knockbacks herausgesucht. Also für mich sieht das doch ziemlich gleichwertig aus und nich nach einer Bevorzugung der Ordnungsseite.
> 
> 
> Runepriester: lvl25 - 60 sec CD
> ...



Danke für die hübsche und wirklich liebevolle Auflistung. Bei genauerer betrachtung stimmt meine Aussage, daß die ordnung die Fähigkeiten früher kriegt en gros trotzdem. (Maschinist/Feuerzauberer/Eisenbrecher) Da hab ich leider recht.



Gin schrieb:


> Verlangsamungen besitzt das Chaos übrigens ebenso stark und zahlreich. Aber das suche ich dir jetzt nicht auch noch raus.



Jaja, ich hab auch eine verlangsamung.... für 1ne sekunde. Eine! Wenn du so gut informiert bist, zeige mir bitte die Ordnungsklasse, die genauso betrogen wird.



Gin schrieb:


> Ich finde es übrigens ziemlich unfair, dass die Chaos-Leute viel früher und viel mehr AP-Absauger bekommen!!!!111



Was dank Tränke und flinkem Wegrennen nicht wirklich was bringt. Außer natürlich im fast nie anzutreffenden One-on-One natürlich. Aber hey, dafür, daß wir in die Mobs oder Lava geschuppst werden, zumindest der versuch eines *hust* fairen Austauschs.



Gin schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön? Diese beiden Aussagen disqualifizieren dich. Aussagen, die im Vorhinein jede anderslautende Behauptung als Lüge und Unsinn, Kiddigeschwätz oder was auch immer abstempeln zeugen nicht von Diskussionsstärke. Und wie du siehst, behaupte ich etwas anderes als du und kann es sogar noch belegen!?



Mit wenigen Ausnahmen vergreifst du dich auch nicht im Ton, flamst nicht unnötig rum und HAST wenigstens Argumente. Dafür mal ein dickes Lob. Bin echt Schlimmeres gewöhnt, weil anscheinend nicht jeder in diesem Forum von dieser Größe zeugen kann.



Gin schrieb:


> Balancing ist derzeit nur zwischen den Archetypen nötig und nicht zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung.



Da nehm ich direkt mal Sigmarpriester und Jünger des Khaine. Beides Nahkampfheiler, aber wenn ich mir den DMG Output nach Szenarien und die Heilung betrachte - und JA, das tue ich nach jedem schlachtfeld - wird mir regelrecht schlecht. Geschweigedenn, daß ich mich einem SP stellen würde, wenn ich es vermeiden kann. Die machen im vergleich einfach zu viel Schaden. Und das ist nicht subjektiv sondern reiner Erfahrungsschatz aus 31 Leveln Szenarien.

Nochmals Danke für deinen fast einwandfreien Post, auch wenn du es vielleicht nicht verstehen wirst, wieso ich dir dafür danke ;P


----------



## seppix@seppix (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss sagen der Schattenrkieger braucht keine besonderen positionen er ist genau so wie jeder Fernkämpfer
der entscheidene Punkt ist das der Schattenrkieger einfach nur nervt im PvP und dafür liebe ich ihn^^
Macht nicht soviel Schaden wie die Zauberer hält dafür mehr aus als die Zauberer.


Und was oben mit Stein Schere Papier gesagt wurde mag ja stimmen aber mir kann kein Fernkämpfer sagen das er locker nen Tank umhaut was ja seine nach der Stein Schere Papier Sache *ich kill dich Klassenart ist*


----------



## Gin (8. Oktober 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Danke für die hübsche und wirklich liebevolle Auflistung. Bei genauerer betrachtung stimmt meine Aussage, daß die ordnung die Fähigkeiten früher kriegt en gros trotzdem. (Maschinist/Feuerzauberer/Eisenbrecher) Da hab ich leider recht.



Naja, die 2 Level "Vorteil" des Eisenbrechers hat der Schamane gegenüber dem Erzmagier auch. Der Knockback des Magus ist um Einiges effektiver als der des Maschinisten, kommt dafür später. Usw. 

Die Fähigkeiten sind halt nicht zu 100% gleich und das sollen sie auch nicht sein. So hat, wie bereits erwähnt das Chaos viel mehr AP-Sauger, was mich als Heiler im 1 vs 1 eigentlich gar nicht juckt, im Gruppenspiel aber dem einen oder anderen meiner Gefährten dafür das Leben.




> Jaja, ich hab auch eine verlangsamung.... für 1ne sekunde. Eine! Wenn du so gut informiert bist, zeige mir bitte die Ordnungsklasse, die genauso betrogen wird.



Dein Gegenpart auf Ordnungsseite, der Sigmarpriester hat genau 0 Verlangsamungseffekte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Da nehm ich direkt mal Sigmarpriester und Jünger des Khaine. Beides Nahkampfheiler, aber wenn ich mir den DMG Output nach Szenarien und die Heilung betrachte - und JA, das tue ich nach jedem schlachtfeld - wird mir regelrecht schlecht. Geschweigedenn, daß ich mich einem SP stellen würde, wenn ich es vermeiden kann. Die machen im vergleich einfach zu viel Schaden. Und das ist nicht subjektiv sondern reiner Erfahrungsschatz aus 31 Leveln Szenarien.



Ich sehe mir auch nach dem Schlachtfeld die Statistiken an - zwar erst seit 26 Leveln, aber das dürfte ja keine große Rolle spielen. Ich konnte bislang keinen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen JdK und dem SK feststellen. Allerdings liegen des Öfteren zB. zwischen 2 SP sowohl im Dmg als auch im Heal Welten und das unabhängig vom Level. 

Es hängt wohl auch viel von der aktuellen Gruppenbesetzung, der Spielweise und anderen Faktoren ab, wie die Endwertung ausfällt. Auch spielt es einen Einfluss, ob man sich dem Zerg anschliesst und nachher super Dmg+Healwerte aufweist oder sinnvolle aufgaben wie Fahne tragen, Fahne bewachen, Arteträger mit einem Ausfalltrupp von hinten angreifen etc. übernimmt. Spiele ich ein reines Zerg-BG wie zB. Unheilskrater schiessen meine Healwerte bei gleicher Szenariolänge gegenüber zB. Nachtfeuerbecken in die Höhe.



> Nochmals Danke für deinen fast einwandfreien Post, auch wenn du es vielleicht nicht verstehen wirst, wieso ich dir dafür danke ;P



Ich bemühe mich eigentlich immer vernünftig zu schreiben, auch wenn es nicht immer gelingt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hmm, könnte ja mal wieder ins WoW-PvP-Forum gehen und einen "teH iMBA-ROUGE pwnzOrs me!!!11 NERV PLXXX!!!!!!!!!" eröffnen *nachdenk*


----------



## Siccaria (9. Oktober 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Danke für die hübsche und wirklich liebevolle Auflistung. Bei genauerer betrachtung stimmt meine Aussage, daß die ordnung die Fähigkeiten früher kriegt en gros trotzdem. (Maschinist/Feuerzauberer/Eisenbrecher) Da hab ich leider recht.


Jo, und nun nehmen wir mal die Daten und denken drüber nach.
1.: Bis auf eine Ausnahme steht der kb für die Vergleichsklassen der Zerstörung auf lv 21 zur Verfügung... und ab welchem Level wird er interessant fürs RvR? 
2.: Betrachte nicht nur die Anzahl der Klassen sondern auch die Häufigkeit mit der sie gespielt werden. 
Welche Klasse ist die am häufigsten gespielte bei der Zerstörung? Der Auserwählte.
Fazit: dort wo man den knockback anwenden kann steht er beiden Seiten in etwa in gleicher Anzahl zur Verfügung.



Vandergroth schrieb:


> Da nehm ich direkt mal Sigmarpriester und Jünger des Khaine. Beides Nahkampfheiler, aber wenn ich mir den DMG Output nach Szenarien und die Heilung betrachte - und JA, das tue ich nach jedem schlachtfeld - wird mir regelrecht schlecht. Geschweigedenn, daß ich mich einem SP stellen würde, wenn ich es vermeiden kann. Die machen im vergleich einfach zu viel Schaden. Und das ist nicht subjektiv sondern reiner Erfahrungsschatz aus 31 Leveln Szenarien.


Also: ein Sigmarspriester und ein JdK könnten sich im Prinzip fast endlos duellieren - weil bei den Schaden des anderen Wegheilen können bei gleichem Level und davon ausgehend das jeder die richtigen Knöpfe zur richtigen Zeit drückt.
Levelbedingt mag mal die eine oder andre der beiden Klassen einen Momentanen Vorsprung haben weil wir die Skills zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten bekommen, unterm Strich geben sich die beiden Klassen allerdings nicht viel. 
Wenn Du in den Statistiken mal wieder SPs oder SdKs ganz unten in der Heilstatistik siehst kannst Du (zumindest ab T2) davon ausgehen das sie zum einen an purer Heilleistung immer einem Runenpriester/Zeloten/Erzmagier/Schamanen unterlegen sind sofern sie gleich viel Zeit im Szenario am Leben sind und sich die jeweilige Klasse auch tatsächlich mit Heilen beschäftigt. Das widerum ist bei beiden Fraktionen gleich, die SP, JdK sind nunmal nicht diejenigen mit der potentiell höchsten Heilleistung, dafür haben sie andre Vorzüge.
Damit wären wir dann beim Schaden - und auch hier sollte es einleuchten warum Du in den seltensten Fällen mal einen der beiden auf Platz 1 siehst sofern er nicht gerade über dem Durchschnittslevel im Szenario liegt.
Unsre Klasse gehen eben beide Wege, es wäre äusserst uneinleuchtend wenn wir darin die spezialisierteren Klassen übertreffen würden - und es gibt bisher noch keine andre Klasse mit der man die beiden einem direkten Vergleich unterziehen kann. 
Folglich stehen wir in der Statistik unten obwohl wir alles andre als überflüssig oder machtlos wären.

Achja, und der Erfahrungsschatz einer einzelnen Person ist zwangsläufig subjektiv. 
Ungefähr auf die Art wie ein Schimmel immer weiss und ein Rappe immer schwarz ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Gin: 
In einem Punkt irrst Du - SPs haben eine Verlangsamungseffekt um 40% für 6 Sekunden mit 10 Sec Cooldown drauf.
Edit: Macht aber nix, denn Vandergoth schummelt auch, das Gegenstück des JdK verlangsamt ebenfalls um 40% für - Ta-Da!- 6 Sekunden (ebenfalls 10 sec CD drauf). Musste eben extra nochmal nachsehen auf meiner JdK weil ich das nicht mehr im Gedächnis hatte.


----------



## Gin (9. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> @ Gin:
> In einem Punkt irrst Du - SPs haben eine Verlangsamungseffekt um 40% für 6 Sekunden mit 10 Sec Cooldown drauf.



Hmm, hast Recht. Aber den gleichen Skill hat der JdK auch. Gleiche Kosten, gleicher Effekt, ab gleichem Level.

edit: Mist, da hast zu schnell editiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skarbog (9. Oktober 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> ich kann nur sagen das man selbst mit 2 schattenkriegern keine chance hat einen zeloten down zu bekommen ... der healt sich schneller hoch als wir zu 2. dmg machen können ... wenn das balance sein soll is sie ein witz ...
> 
> generell seh ich ständig 3-4 leute zeloten jagen und bekommen sie nich down weil die sich während des rennens power healen



Und Ab Level 28 oder 29 legst als Hexenjäger 2 Zeloten, jenachdem wie man geskillt ist.
Dafür packe ich als Hexenjäger keinen Tank.... 
Squibtreiber legen meinen Heiler fix mal lahm, mein Hexenjäger sie im Nahkampf ohne Mühe etc.... 

DoKs kommt es aufs Level an, mal sind die billig umzuholzen (solo) dann gibts Levelbereiche da haut man zu dritt auf denen rum... jetzt wo ich Level 30 erreicht habe passt es bisher, sie sind zäh und ich weiß vorher net ob ich sie packe oder er mich. Kann mich momentan also net beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mal ehrlich, wie soll man im Bereich von 1-40 alles im Gleichgewicht halten, wichtiger ist es doch das es auf Level 40 passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Zerg stehen, hier einem nen 1100er Dot geben, einem anderen einen -50% Healdebuff verpassen, und im gleichen Moment einem Dritten entwaffen schreckt die Gegner immer auf... falls es net reicht hab ich noch nen Silence. 
Das Problem ist nicht die Stärke/Schwäche der Klasse, eher die vielen Knöpfe unter einen Hut zu bekommen um effektiv zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja....

"Und wenn ich mir anschaue, wie lange und wie viele Leute es braucht EINEN Sigmarpriester, Runenpriester oder Erzmagier downzuzergen, im Vergleich zu den "easy kills" an den Zerstörungsheilern, dann muß da im Balancing noch ne GANZE Menge gemacht werden."

3-5 Sekunden, länger braucht 1 Hexenkrieger nicht, je nach SKillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viel länger brauche ich für das Gegenstück allerdings auch nicht, sofern ich die Skillung wechsel. Ich bin oft mit einem Erzmagier unterwegs, einmal nicht geguckt wo er steht und schon ist er nahezu instant tot. (Im Szenario, im RVR auf Grund der Entfernungen etwas einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und ja, selbst ein Sigmarpriester lebt im Fokus keine 10 Sekunden, da bedarf es aber mehr als 1 Hexenkrieger, wäre auch peinlich vom Balancing wenn es anders wäre. Kurzum, es passt bisher im Groben alles. Wie es auf 40 aussieht, dass weiß noch keiner da schlichtweg noch keine SZs unterwegs sind wo die Gegner in etwa gleich sind.


----------



## Caldor (9. Oktober 2008)

Mein Traum

Ich träume von einer Welt...

, in der man die die Post, auf die man antwortet, wenigstens gelesen hat.
(Ich hab jetzt nur den ersten Satz gelesen, aber….)

, in der man sich die Mühe gibt, so zu schreiben, dass die Leser auch verstehen, worauf man hinaus will.
(Dannma nich wEchhaun, muss nur zwölf, oder, wazzup?)

, in der man sein bevorzugtes Spiel spielt, weil es einem gefällt, aber auch die Vorlieben anderer sieht und sie respektiert.
(WAR Kackbratzen, boah gRafik müll, WOW Rulz.
Höy, WAR is erwachsen und Dolll, geh wieder Wow grinnden, cu)

, in der nicht jedes Argument, so treffend es auch sein mag, in jedem, aber auch wirklich JEDEM Thread noch mal genannt wird.
(WAR erst 3 Wochen…blabla, WOW genauso verbugt bei release…bla…, Balancing erst mit 40…blub)

, in der man für seine Meinung einsteht und sich nicht hinter der Anonymität des Netzes versteckt.
(One-Post-Wonders)

, in der „Fairness“ oder „Balancing“ nicht bedeutet, dass man selbst gefälligst alle Anderen zu besiegen hat
(Mein Erzi kriegt den Schwarzork nicht down, männo)

, in der ein rudimentäres Verständnis der „Fachsprache“ herrscht.
(Für die ganz Unwissenden ein Beispiel. (to) nerf (nicht mit „v“!) – etwas abschwächen, kommt von den lustigen Schaumstoffkanonen aus den USA)

, in der der Postcount keine virtuelle Schwanzverlängerung ist. Müll bleibt Müll, auch wenn man ihn schon tausend mal vorher verbreitet hat. Nicht jede Post ist eine persönliche Einladung an dich, irgendetwas zu sagen.
(Blubb. /Close. /in b4close. ROFL (und seine Freunde). Made my day. L2P)

Liste beliebig fortsetzbar.

Aber dann werde ich wach.


----------



## Skarbog (9. Oktober 2008)

@Caldor

Findest deinen post cool? Ja? Ich finde ich lächerlich, was nun?
Du trägst NULL zum Thema bei und kreidest Dinge an die du gerade selbst in einer Form nichtmal einhälst....

Fällt in meiner Ecke unter Wichtigtuerei, sonst leider nichts.
Und wenn dich was nicht interessiert, dann dampf doch in die Ecken wo etwas steht was dich interessier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (9. Oktober 2008)

ich bin ja kein spammer,aber......

wie wärs wenn ihr einfach mal eure verkackten finger von der tastatur nehmt?ist es denn nötig andauernd flamewars zu starten? wie wärs mal mit was produktiven ihr streitgeilen tiere?beschweren sich weil ali dem vladimir eine auf die fresse gegeben hat von wegen "uuuh armes deutschland " und dann im internet mit jedem stress anfangen...


----------



## Gribasu (9. Oktober 2008)

Wie hier darf man sich ausheulen ?  ok dan nmach ichs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DIese Plöden Sigmarpriester ,kloppen immer meinen Chosen down,mimimimi ^^ 

Bin ich jetzn Depp ? 

sry musste sein.


----------



## DaMeep (9. Oktober 2008)

Hier wird ja die ganze Zeit vom Schere -Stein -Papier prinzip geschrieben . 
Dazu hätte ich mal eine (ernst gemeinte ) Frage : Was ist denn die "Papierklasse" des Schattenkriegers ?
Bis lvl16 macht er so wenig Schaden das er nur als Supporter taugt , also die Heiler erwas freihalten und sich halt am Fokusfire zu beteiligen ( mit DoTs , rüstung runtersetzen usw. ) , aber lvl 17 fängt er dann an schaden zu machen , aber auch "nur" AOE schaden . Das ist zwar auch nicht schlecht da die gegner so gezwungen sind mit HoTs auf den DDs zu hantieren , aber eine Klasse der man stark überlegen ist habe ich noch nicht entdeckt . Klar bekomme ich auch mal nen Heiler down der vor lauter Heilen nicht merkt das er angegriffen wird , aber das hat ja nichts  mit dem Balancingprinzip zu tun . 

Daher frage ich mich , kommt da noch was ? 
Oder bleibt der SK eher ein DD nerver udn supportet den schaden der anderen ?
Oder mache ich einfach etwas Falsch ( was durchaus möglich ist da ich sonst nie DDs spiele ) ?


----------



## Dragarn (9. Oktober 2008)

Auf welchem Server spielst du denn seppix@seppix?

Mir ist mit meinem Jünger nämlich passiert das ich nach einem 10 minütigen kampf gegen einen Zwergen verreckt bin nach dem ich ihm hinterhergelaufen bin =(


----------



## neon1705 (9. Oktober 2008)

was mir vermehr auffällt ist das die ordnung (ich spiele zelot) einfach viel früher an ihre root knockback und stun fähigkeiten rankommt

eisenbrecher bekommt glaube mit lvl 3 schon sein ersten knockback

schwertmeister bekomme glaube auch mit 3 ihre komischen winde da wo man am boden festeklebt und nichtmal dispellen kann -.-

dann auch noch der heiler von den hochelfen auch nen knockback?


und wann bekomme ich mein ersten knockback und stunn effakt? mit 35! (ja tzeentch atem bekommt man mit 25 aber das ist nen 60 sekunden cooldown knockback)

das sind so die einzigen dinge die mich momentan etwas nerven aber die käpfe intressant machen


Lösung:

einfach die zerstörung schneller an diese fähigkeiten rankommen lassen oder bei der ordnung angleichen das sie auch erst sehr spät diese fähigkeiten bekommen


mfg Nalorak


----------



## Ferifear (9. Oktober 2008)

Eine perfekte Balance zu finden ist schwer, und wie viele schon erkannt haben wird auch in WAR noch einiges anzupassen sein.
Doch es ist noch viel zu früh beurteilen zu können in wiefern welche Klassen zu stark oder zu schwach sind.
Man kann mit lvl 9 oder 20 etc., keine Vergleiche mit anderen Klassen anstellen. Jede Klasse entwickelt sich anders auf dem Weg in Richtung lvl 40, und auf diesem Weg kommen noch viele Dinge die einen Charakter verändern.
Eine Klasse die in den lvln 1-20 noch nicht so Stark ist, entpuppt sich schnell mit lvl 40 als viel stärker als vorher geglaubt. Wenn man jetzt aber diese Klasse schon im unteren Bereich stärkt, schreien alle anderen wieder wenn diese dann lvl 40 ist, weil sie zu stark ist. So kommt es dann zu einem totalen Chaos wie es in WoW am Anfang war, und bis heute nicht in den Griff zu bekommen scheint.
Erst wenn die meisten lvl 40 erreicht haben, kann man eine subjektive Beurteilung anstreben welche Klassen mit der Nerfkeule bearbeitet werden sollten.
Eine Balance auf jeder lvl Stufe zu schaffen, ist schlicht weg unmöglich.


----------



## DaMeep (9. Oktober 2008)

Ferifear schrieb:


> Eine perfekte Balance zu finden ist schwer, und wie viele schon erkannt haben wird auch in WAR noch einiges anzupassen sein.
> Doch es ist noch viel zu früh beurteilen zu können in wiefern welche Klassen zu stark oder zu schwach sind.
> Man kann mit lvl 9 oder 20 etc., keine Vergleiche mit anderen Klassen anstellen. Jede Klasse entwickelt sich anders auf dem Weg in Richtung lvl 40, und auf diesem Weg kommen noch viele Dinge die einen Charakter verändern.
> Eine Klasse die in den lvln 1-20 noch nicht so Stark ist, entpuppt sich schnell mit lvl 40 als viel stärker als vorher geglaubt. Wenn man jetzt aber diese Klasse schon im unteren Bereich stärkt, schreien alle anderen wieder wenn diese dann lvl 40 ist, weil sie zu stark ist. So kommt es dann zu einem totalen Chaos wie es in WoW am Anfang war, und bis heute nicht in den Griff zu bekommen scheint.
> ...



Das ist natürlich richtig . 
Man darf aber nicht vergessen das PvP bei WAR auch schon beim level ein fester bestandteil ist und nicht erst auf lvl40 . 
Daher sollte die balance auch schon vorher halbwegs passen . Ein loch von 3-4 lvl wo es mal für die eigene Klasse nicht passt ist nicht schlimm , da muß man dann halt durch . 
Das Stein-Schere-Papier prinzip sollte aber schon von anfang an zu erkennen sein . Niemand will 30lvl lang als das papier unter Scheren fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scarvo (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
hab mich hier neu angemeldet und versuch jetzt auch ab und an meinen Senf dazu zu geben!
Ich spiele einen Sigmarpriester und bin grad erst auf Stufe 20 angekommen.
Kann mich über große imbalance im Spiel bisher noch nicht beschweren!
Natürlich sind was DMG-output angeht oft die gleichen Klassen oben angesiedelt, allerdings ist mir aufgefallen,
dass in den Szenarien, an denen ich teilgenommen habe, bereits fast jede Klasse auf den oberen Bereichen anzutreffen ist.
Heilmäßig sind die beiden Fraktionen recht ausgeglichen. 
Ich hoffe, da wird nicht großartig dran rumgeschraubt!


----------



## Sangeet (9. Oktober 2008)

Naja man wird ja auf den "Kampfrang" angepasst, d.h. man kriegt Leben Dazu wenn man sich in einen BG einloggt, aber der DPS bleibt gleich, ich finde der Schaden der Skills sollte in den BG´s automatisch auf 8, 18,28,38 angepasst werden, das wäre insgesamt das fairste.

Naja später wird es Imbalances wegen Items /Ruf geben, die leute die mehr spielen killen die leute die weniger spielen, so ist das nunmal in mmopgs. Wer faires pvp spiel haben will, sollte halt einfach einen Shooter spielen.


----------



## DaMeep (9. Oktober 2008)

Sangeet schrieb:


> Naja man wird ja auf den "Kampfrang" angepasst, d.h. man kriegt Leben Dazu wenn man sich in einen BG einloggt, aber der DPS bleibt gleich, ich finde der Schaden der Skills sollte in den BG´s automatisch auf 8, 18,28,38 angepasst werden, das wäre insgesamt das fairste.



Das ist doch jezt schon so . 
Es fehlen aber halt die skillst die man erst später bekommt und die atribute der Ausrüstung die ja auch immer besser wird . 
Ohne diesee anpassung könnte man als DD szenarien ja komplett vergessen bis mal lv X8 erreicht hat .


----------



## Derigon (9. Oktober 2008)

in WAR gilt

Gruppen-balance > 1vs1-Balance

Das sieht man auch gut daran, dass jede Klasse eine Spiegelklasse auf der anderen Fraktion hat


----------



## Gin (9. Oktober 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> was mir vermehr auffällt ist das die ordnung (ich spiele zelot) einfach viel früher an ihre root knockback und stun fähigkeiten rankommt
> 
> eisenbrecher bekommt glaube mit lvl 3 schon sein ersten knockback
> 
> ...



Lies dir doch bitte den Thread vorher durch, bevor du etwas schreibst, was ich 1 Seite vor deinem Post bereits widerlegt habe.


----------



## Gribasu (9. Oktober 2008)

ich finds hier echt trollig,weil anscheinend können einige net lesen bei der charerstellung:
Den Unterschied zwischen leichten Nahkämpfer und  schweren Nahkämpfer sollte man schon kennen,ergo werden beide nie den gleichen Schaden machen....


----------



## -Ghost- (9. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn man sich hier alles durchliest kann man sagen , die meisten haben das Prinzip nicht verstanden . Man kann halt nicht alles auf eigene Faust machen , ihr müsst im *Team* spielen und euren Gegner überlisten anstat sinnlos draufrum zu hauen . Ich z.B. spiele eine Hexenkriegerin und muss sagen ich kann alleine auch net alles platt machen , da braucht man schon Verstärkung aus dem eigenen Team und ne gute *Taktik* . Sonst ist es doch klar das die Heiler sich hochheilen wenn man nicht richtig mit den Skills umgeht , oder gar falsch an die Sache ran geht . Also versucht mal im Team zuspielen dann habt ihr Spaß am Spiel und rockt die Hütte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

mfg Ghost


----------

